# Gildensuche Horde



## 254s4e4f4e44 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde.
Zurzeit spielen ich auf dem RP/PVE Realm "die ewige Wacht" in einer eigendlich netten Gilde. Bist zu Cataclysm "Sturm auf die Feuerlande (4.2)" Habe ich mich dort auch sehr wohl gefühlt. Doch kurtz nach dem Beginn von Patch 4.3 wechselten viele alte Spieler zu SWTOR. Als dies dann doch nicht so ankahm hörten sie auch damit auf und kahmen leider nicht mehr zurück. Darum ist unsre Gilde nun nicht mehr wirklich aktiv und die wenigen aktiven sind großteils neue Leute, die ich kaum kenne. Auch wenn große Wehmut and meiner alten Gilde und der Wacht hängt, glaube ich, dass ich mich auf einen neuen Server aufmachen muss. Denn auf der Wacht ist allgemein auf Seiten der Horde leider nicht mehr viel los.

Könnt ihr mir einen guten, aktiven Horde Realm vorschlagen mit eventuell gleich Angebot einer netten Gilde, oder kennt vielleicht doch jemand noch eine nette Horde Gilde auf der Wacht?

Doch nun zu mir:
Ich habe 3 Charactere auf der aktuellen Höchststufe (nicht full equiptet). Darunter ein Todesritter, ein Paladin und als Main spiele ich einen Krieger. Ich bin haubtsächlich an einem freundlichen Miteindander und hin und wieder inis intressiert. Ich bin höchstens Wochenend-Raider. Raiden steht bei mir also nicht im Vordergrund, helf aber gerne mal aus oder so . Die Gilde nach der ich Suche sollte schon lvl 25 sein.
Könnte mir jemand von euch eine/n Gilde/Realm vorschlagen würde mich das sicher sehr freuen.

l.G


----------



## duplodaplo (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ich hätte da eine Gilde und ein Server das genau in dein Schema passt 

kannst dich ja mal bei gelegenheit auf dem Server Blackhand bei der Gilde Solanum melden 

Mfg Schnakke


----------



## Gnirzgnarf (16. Dezember 2012)

Grüß dich 

Meld dich doch mal bei der wacht Bei lovebeast Bonificus Roboron  Pasch oder Emmea

Wir sind eine nette gilde die auch solche spieler sucht

Raiden meist am we  und zwichendurch halt inis oder lfr je wie man lust hat

Wär schön wenn du dich mal melden würdest 

LG Lovebeast


----------

